# [SOLVED] after kernel upgrade problem with TLAN drivers

## mixs

After upgrade kernel from 2.6.26-r4 to 2.6.27-r8 my network is not working.. I compile new kernel with the same config as old kernel. If i boot with old kernel with network it is ok, but with new i cannot ping any ip address in my network? What can be wrong in my kernel config or where can be problem?

lspci:

02:09.0 Network controller: Compaq Computer Corporation Netelligent 10/100 TX PCI UTP (rev 10)

when linux is starting, i cannot see any problem, network is starting as before and network config is the same as before..Last edited by mixs on Thu Jan 29, 2009 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post your /var/log/dmesg file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mixs

dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@cyberspace) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Thu Jan 22 21:11:57 EET 2009

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fff0000 - 000000005fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fff3000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.2 present.

last_pfn = 0x5fff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

RAMDISK: 37f08000 - 37fefcf3

ACPI: RSDP 000F6510, 0014 (r0 IntelR)

ACPI: RSDT 5FFF3000, 0028 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 5FFF3040, 0074 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 5FFF30C0, 3DBE (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 5FFF0000, 0040

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

  low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

  bootmap 00008000 - 0000f000

(9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000100000 - 000051e310]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 000051e310]

  #4 [0037f08000 - 0037fefcf3]          RAMDISK ==> [0037f08000 - 0037fefcf3]

  #5 [000051f000 - 0000522000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [000051f000 - 0000522000]

  #6 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #7 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

  #8 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

  HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x0005fff0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0005fff0

On node 0 totalpages: 393103

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c043ef80, node_mem_map c1000000

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 162544 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ec00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 36636 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 1, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 390031

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75 vga=0x31A

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04bf000 soft=c049f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

TSC: using PMTIMER calibration value

Detected 1997.421 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1553236k/1572800k available (2575k kernel code, 18336k reserved, 833k data, 256k init, 655296k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe19000 - 0xfffff000   (1944 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc045c000 - 0xc049c000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc0383f20 - 0xc0454580   ( 833 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0383f20   (2575 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3994.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=19974210)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 21k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e20)

weird, boot CPU (#0) not listedby the BIOS.

SMP motherboard not detected.

SMP disabled

Brought up 1 CPUs

Total of 1 processors activated (3994.84 BogoMIPS).

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

net_namespace: 600 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb190, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: 0000:00:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8000000, ebffffff]

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 4080-40bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 20 io port: [f000, f00f]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [b000, b01f]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [5000, 500f]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.4 reg 20 io port: [b800, b81f]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [ec000000, ecffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [e0000000, e7ffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [ec000000, edffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio pref: [e0000000, e7ffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:09.0 reg 10 io port: [9000, 900f]

PCI: 0000:02:09.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [ef005000, ef00500f]

PCI: 0000:02:09.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, ffff]

PCI: 0000:02:0a.0 reg 10 io port: [9400, 941f]

pci 0000:02:0a.0: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0a.0: supports D2

PCI: 0000:02:0a.1 reg 10 io port: [9800, 9807]

pci 0000:02:0a.1: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0a.1: supports D2

PCI: 0000:02:0a.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [ef004000, ef0047ff]

PCI: 0000:02:0a.2 reg 14 32bit mmio: [ef000000, ef003fff]

pci 0000:02:0a.2: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0a.2: supports D2

pci 0000:02:0a.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:02:0a.2: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:02:0c.0 reg 20 io port: [9c00, 9c1f]

pci 0000:02:0c.0: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0c.0: supports D2

pci 0000:02:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:02:0c.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:02:0c.1 reg 20 io port: [a000, a01f]

pci 0000:02:0c.1: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0c.1: supports D2

pci 0000:02:0c.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:02:0c.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:02:0c.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [ef006000, ef0060ff]

pci 0000:02:0c.2: supports D1

pci 0000:02:0c.2: supports D2

pci 0000:02:0c.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:02:0c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 io port: [9000, afff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [ee000000, efffffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

dca service started, version 1.4

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcec00-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x5fff0000-0x5fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x5ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x40bf could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x294-0x297 has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000e7ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0xafff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xee000000-0xefffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000070000000-0x000000700fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [ec000000, edffffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, e7ffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, afff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [ee000000, efffffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [70000000, 700fffff]

bus: 02 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 02 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 927k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1232663411.300:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.4 (2008/08/26) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 1757

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 845G Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5120k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea60

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea96, set palette = c00ceb00

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da ff9f

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

ThunderLAN driver v1.15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

tlan 0000:02:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

TLAN: eth0 irq=11, io=9000, Compaq Netelligent 10/100 TX PCI UTP, Rev. 16

TLAN: 1 device installed, PCI: 1  EISA: 0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x244b rev 0x05)

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdd: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdd: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4

hdd: max request size: 512KiB

hdd: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0c.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0c.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0c.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0c.2: irq 5, io mem 0xef006000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0c.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:02:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 [SB0090] (rev.3, serial:0x511102) at 0x9400, irq 5

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 57

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input2

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.07

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: PCI INT C -> Link[LNK1] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 11, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.0: irq 10, io base 0x00009c00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:02:0c.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000a000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ohci1394 0000:02:0a.2: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ef004000-ef0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0020002352]

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IOI-CFC                        PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ReiserFS: hdb4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb4: journal params: device hdb4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb4: checking transaction log (hdb4)

ReiserFS: hdb4: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 1951888k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951888k

TLAN: eth0: Starting autonegotiation.

TLAN: eth0: Autonegotiation complete.

TLAN: eth0: Link active with AutoNegotiation enabled, at 100Mbps Full-Duplex

TLAN: Partner capability: 10BaseT-HD 10BaseT-FD 100baseTx-HD 100baseTx-FD<NULL>

----------

## mixs

ifconfig:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:5f:95:a5:83

          inet addr:10.10.10.2  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:114 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:4788 (4.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x9000

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please also post /etc/conf.d/net. And while I'm at it, you might as well send along your .config file, the results of lspci -n an cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file. I saw some disconcerting stuff in your /var/log/dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mixs

/etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "10.10.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.10.10.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.10.10.1" )

fstab:

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime              1 2

/dev/hdb3               /                 reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hdb2               none           swap            sw                                0 0

/dev/hdb4               /mnt/hdb4   reiserfs        user                              0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom  auto            noauto,ro,user                0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb     auto            noauto,user,uid=500        0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/hda1   ntfs            ro,user,uid=500               0 0

/dev/hdd1               /mnt/xfaili   ntfs            noauto,ro,noatime,user,uid=500  0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 8086:1a30 (rev 04)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:1a31 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 05)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2440 (rev 05)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:244b (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0c03: 8086:2442 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2443 (rev 05)

00:1f.4 0c03: 8086:2444 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0281 (rev a1)

02:09.0 0280: 0e11:ae32 (rev 10)

02:0a.0 0401: 1102:0004 (rev 03)

02:0a.1 0980: 1102:7003 (rev 03)

02:0a.2 0c00: 1102:4001

02:0c.0 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 62)

02:0c.1 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 62)

02:0c.2 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 65)

cpuinfo:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1997.420

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm up pebs bts

bogomips        : 3994.84

clflush size    : 64

power management:

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post the result of ifconfig -a. Your /etc/conf.d/net looks a little off. Here is mine for reference:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.127 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=(  "default via 192.168.0.1" )
```

That may or may not be the cause, but ifconfig -a should let me know if there are any net devices up.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mixs

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:5f:95:a5:83

          inet addr:10.10.10.2  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:57 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:2394 (2.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x9000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2456 (2.3 KiB)  TX bytes:2456 (2.3 KiB)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You can't even ping 10.10.10.1?

According to this site, your net card is a Netelligent 10/100 TX PCI UTP, which uses the tlan driver. Since I don't have your .config, I can't make the changes. You'll have to.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mixs

Yes, i cannot ping adress of the router 10.10.10.1. Can it be problem with network card drivers? What can be solution?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'd check cabling and all connections. Is the net card's LEDs lit or blinking? If things still work with your old kernel, then report this as a bug.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mixs

with old kernel network is working, it is not cabling and connections problem.. maybe problem with kernel config?...Last edited by mixs on Sun Jan 25, 2009 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jfp

I don't see it mentioned, so I will ask.

Did you copy the .config from your old kernel to the new kernel and run make oldconfig?

You can't just use the old kernel's .config with the new kernel. You must migrate the old .config to the new kernel.

----------

## mixs

what i do it is-

- i run genkernel --menuconfig all

- and load configuration file from previous kernel and then i save this config as new .config.

----------

## jfp

Basically, I find it difficult to believe that changing the kernel version (especially such a small change 2.6.26 --> 2.6.27) would cause your networking to fail.

I do not use genkernel, so I really don't know if the sequence of steps you are following are correct or not... 

In particular, I do not know if "genkernel --menuconfig all" migrates your old kernel's .config to the new kernel.

It may well do so, but it would not hurt to follow this sequence.

BTW - I happen to use the tuxonice-sources. It may be that you use the gentoo-sources. If so, just replace the "tuxonice" in my examples with "gentoo"

Make sure your kernal symlink is correct:

eselect kernel list 

Use "eselect kernel set" if the list is not pointing at the new kernel

```

zippy ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r8 *

  [3]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r9

zippy ~ # eselect kernel set 3

zippy ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r8

  [3]   linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r9 *
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

copy your old kernel's .config

```
cp ../linux-2.6.27-tuxonice-r8/.config .
```

run make oldconfig to migrate your old kernel's .config to the new kernel. You probably can simply accept all of the default values

```
make oldconfig
```

Now run your genkernel --menuconfig all . As I mentioned, I have know idea how to work genkernel. Does it automatically copy your newly compiled kernel to your /boot ?

----------

## mixs

eselect kernel list:

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

  [3]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  [4]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

  [5]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

  [6]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

  [7]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

  [8]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4

  [9]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [10]  linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 *

before compile i copy manualy my old .config file to new kernel directory and then load this config to linux kernel configuration utility, if need make some changes then save new config to .config file and compile new kernel. This utility automatically copy newly compiled kernel to /boot directory.

I always upgrade this way and before was ok. I think this is not problem with this procedure..  :Sad: 

----------

## jfp

Ok, then I assume that the genkernel procedure you follow is correct... Unfortunately that leaves me unsure as to what to suggest next...

You haven't posted your .config yet. Please do so. 

Question: Does genkernel also automagically update your /boot/grub/grub.conf (assuming you use grub).

----------

## krinn

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=tlan

(you might not get mad anymore)

----------

## jfp

Wow is that ever some dense reading. I looked through the bug report, but it unclear (to me) if the fix has made it into the gentoo-sources and if so, what version.

In the bug report there is talk of copying tlan.c and tlan.h from the working kernel 2.6.26-r4 into the 2.6.27-r8 sources and then recompiling. That seems like a worthwhile thing to try.

```
zippy net # ls tlan*

tlan.c  tlan.h

zippy net # pwd

/usr/src/linux/drivers/net
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *jfp wrote:*   

> Basically, I find it difficult to believe that changing the kernel version (especially such a small change 2.6.26 --> 2.6.27) would cause your networking to fail.

 

Believe it! This sort of thing happens all the time. With kernel version "A", all things work well. Kernel version "B" stops a certain driver from working due to a regression bug (used to work, doesn't now). It happened with ndiswrapper support from the .22 to .23 kernel versions. The symbols to which ndiswrapper attaches were removed without warning. They stayed out until the .25 family, and went away again with .27. 

I have had other kernel bugs come along. For instance, the .28 kernel stands on the cusp of allowing GEM support. Unfortunately, standing on that cusp means it's going to mess with your Intel video chip. With the .28 kernel, gen-tosh, my old laptop will not launch X at all. 

Regression bugs happen all the time. They are nothing new.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## krinn

 *jfp wrote:*   

> it unclear (to me) if the fix has made it into the gentoo-sources.
> 
> 

 

it's bugzilla from kernel.org, you should 

1/ check gentoo bugzilla for it (but that kind of bug only affect specific  users: tlan owners only, so chance it's in are very low)

2/ filebug gentoo bugzilla with a reference to kernel.org bugzilla

3/ i don't think the dirty hack (cp old files from an old kernel will be considered as a fix), so until a good patch is out, you can try fix it yourself with that or wait a patch.

2.6.27 has been mark as a long term kernel, it's not a bad choice to choose that one as many fix and patch will be made to secure and stabilize it, but they seems to break so much things in it about networking for now!

if i remember 2.6.25 was the previous long term kernel, and i really find it more stable vs .27, so you may use that one if you are lacking patience for a more fine .27

----------

## jfp

 *Quote:*   

> Believe it!

 

I stand properly corrected.

Krinn - Thank you very much for your insights. I had never known about the bugzilla.kernel.org... BTW, How is it known that .27 is a "long term" kernel version? 

If I uderstand what I see on kernel.org, the fix to this tlan issue is part of 2.8.28. I could not find a reference to the correction in any of the 2.6.27 change logs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> commit b3806c3b940540ba9386a334ff0cc2597a5af60e
> 
> Merge: 3653b9a... 3298a73...
> ...

 

----------

## mixs

ok, i copy tlan.c and tlan.h from old kernel (2.6.26-r4) to new (2.6.27) and recompile new kernel. Now network is working. Tnx.  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Now report a kernel bug, and tell how you fixed it. You've found a regression bug. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## krinn

 *jfp wrote:*   

> BTW, How is it known that .27 is a "long term" kernel version? 

 

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/742570/focus=743377

----------

## jfp

krinn,

Thanks very much for the links you provided. They, plus some general exploring prompted by the links, have led me to a whole bunch of really interesting stuff.

----------

## krinn

You're welcome...

People ask to add [solved] to title when a problem is gone.

You may or not do that (if it apply), but i suggest a title that include <tlan> or the like, this way other users might find your problem and solve using that keyword.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good idea!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

